# I am ANGRY that we're out of Europe !!!!



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 27, 2016)

I mean, come on!

*England 1 Iceland 2*? :nightmare:


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 27, 2016)

Quiz question in 2050:

Which country was knocked out of Europe twice in one week?


----------



## Schrody (Jun 27, 2016)

Saw it. You were our favorites. I'm sorry. We lost too.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 27, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> Quiz question in 2050:
> 
> Which country was knocked out of Europe twice in one week?



Is it okay to joke with it already? Because I know a good joke...


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 27, 2016)

Schrody said:


> Is it okay to joke with it already? Because I know a good joke...



I'm getting to the point where I'm past caring
Not sure if that's healthy or not really.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 27, 2016)

Roy Hodgson for Prime Minister.
Cameron for England manager, if he can remember which team he supports!


----------



## Schrody (Jun 27, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> I'm getting to the point where I'm past caring
> Not sure if that's healthy or not really.



Maybe it's just the way you cope with things?


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 27, 2016)

Schrody said:


> Maybe it's just the way you cope with things?



I think it's known as gallows humour.  Apparently, we Brits are good at that.


----------



## afk4life (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey, you can either laugh or cry. Sometimes a situation becomes so ridiculous laughing is the only thing that makes sense.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 27, 2016)

I am kind of pleased for Iceland. Their country has a smaller population than any of London, Birmingham, Leeds, Sheffield, Bradford, Liverpool, Manchester and Bristol. Great effort, don't know how they did it. :scratch:


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 27, 2016)

HarperCole said:


> I am kind of pleased for Iceland. Their country has a smaller population than any of London, Birmingham, Leeds, Sheffield, Bradford, Liverpool, Manchester and Bristol. Great effort, don't know how they did it. :scratch:



 While England played the tactics book, Iceland played football...


----------



## JustRob (Jun 27, 2016)

As I like the Icelandic people but dislike football, I'm not. Good for them.


----------



## Sam (Jun 27, 2016)

HarperCole said:


> I am kind of pleased for Iceland. Their country has a smaller population than any of London, Birmingham, Leeds, Sheffield, Bradford, Liverpool, Manchester and Bristol. Great effort, don't know how they did it. :scratch:



It's very simple. 

They played better. Miles better. England looked like a Sunday team. In fact, they never remotely looked like scoring from open play, and the writing was on the wall all tournament. Woefully inept tactics, ridiculous teamsheets, and no system or cohesiveness whatsoever. The miscontrolled passes and pathetic first touches wouldn't be seen in a five-a-side game with random players off the street. 

England fans can enjoy Wimbledon now instead. At least the English competitors there will show more heart.


----------



## Aquilo (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm moving to Wales. They know how to play football there.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 27, 2016)

What do you expect when Roy Hodgson is your manager? Know the teams you're going to play against will sit back and defend? Hodgson instructs the players to keep the ball and pass it sideways in front of two banks of four over and over again. Louis Van Gaal must be his hero. Kane's playing rubbish? Hodgson plays Kane. Young, talented, in-form Rashford on the bench? Hodgson brings him on with five minutes to go.

A team reflects its manager. If you don't believe that, wait till you see the difference between Mourinho's United and that of Moyes and Van Gaal.


----------



## PiP (Jun 28, 2016)

Patrick, you sound like my husband!


----------



## Sam (Jun 28, 2016)

Patrick said:


> What do you expect when Roy Hodgson is your manager? Know the teams you're going to play against will sit back and defend? Hodgson instructs the players to keep the ball and pass it sideways in front of two banks of four over and over again. Louis Van Gaal must be his hero. Kane's playing rubbish? Hodgson plays Kane. Young, talented, in-form Rashford on the bench? Hodgson brings him on with five minutes to go.
> 
> A team reflects its manager. If you don't believe that, wait till you see the difference between Mourinho's United and that of Moyes and Van Gaal.



Rashford did more in the five minutes he got than anyone else on the pitch did in ninety. It was an absolute disgrace that Hodgson didn't bring him on earlier. A young man like that, who's been scoring goals in big games for United all season, would not have been nervous in the slightest. He would have gone out with a point to prove, unlike the rest of the England team who absolutely froze on the night. 

Wright, Dixon, and Crouch all said last night that England don't need radical changes. Yes, they do. The system does not work. It hasn't done for the last thirty years, and if it stays the same England won't win a damn thing for the next thirty either. There is no one in the national team who can control a game from the middle of the park, and the last player they had who could do that, the moronic manager at that time played him on the wing. Paul Scholes on the wing?! The most gifted footballer of his generation playing out of position! And that stupidity has continued to this day. So many players are playing out of position for England. Unless you're the Netherlands and total football, play your players in their proper positions, for goodness' sake.

And, yes, the manager most certainly reflects the team. Do you think that Man Utd would have scored nearly as many late goals if Fergie wasn't out on the touchline reminding the refs of the time left and geeing his players to get forward? They never gave up because Fergie never gave up. His DNA was imprinted on that team.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 28, 2016)

Ah well, at least we've got the freedom now to start stealing their cod again.


----------



## JustRob (Jun 28, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> Ah well, at least we've got the freedom now to start stealing their cod again.



You want to interfere with their cod peace? Would that be wise?


----------



## Patrick (Jun 28, 2016)

Sam said:


> Rashford did more in the five minutes he got than anyone else on the pitch did in ninety. It was an absolute disgrace that Hodgson didn't bring him on earlier. A young man like that, who's been scoring goals in big games for United all season, would not have been nervous in the slightest. He would have gone out with a point to prove, unlike the rest of the England team who absolutely froze on the night.
> 
> Wright, Dixon, and Crouch all said last night that England don't need radical changes. Yes, they do. The system does not work. It hasn't done for the last thirty years, and if it stays the same England won't win a damn thing for the next thirty either. There is no one in the national team who can control a game from the middle of the park, and the last player they had who could do that, the moronic manager at that time played him on the wing. Paul Scholes on the wing?! The most gifted footballer of his generation playing out of position! And that stupidity has continued to this day. So many players are playing out of position for England. Unless you're the Netherlands and total football, play your players in their proper positions, for goodness' sake.
> 
> And, yes, the manager most certainly reflects the team. Do you think that Man Utd would have scored nearly as many late goals if Fergie wasn't out on the touchline reminding the refs of the time left and geeing his players to get forward? They never gave up because Fergie never gave up. His DNA was imprinted on that team.



We've had big problems with our national team selection across sports for decades now. There's far too much loyalty to players and form players are often ignored. You've seen with the England rugby team, now that the Aussie bloke is manager, what a difference it makes to open up selection and to allow the club leagues to inform your choices. There were players on that pitch, particularly in the attacking three, last night who shouldn't have been playing.

It's a shame because we have some of the best leagues in the world in this country, but our national managers so often fail us. When Italy is struggling, they go and get Conte, the star manager of Juventus formerly, to take them in a better direction, while England appoints Roy Hodgson. I think it says everything.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 28, 2016)

If we want to appoint an English manager, there's not many options; Bournemouth were the highest finishing English-managed team last season.

Gareth Southgate has a good record with the U21s ... except for his only majjor tournament, when they went out in the group stage.

I wonder whether Alex Ferguson fancies a new challenge ... 8)


----------



## escorial (Jun 28, 2016)

HarperCole said:


> I mean, come on!
> 
> *England 1 Iceland 2*? :nightmare:



England couldn't beat Farm Foods never mind Asda...


----------



## JustRob (Jun 28, 2016)

I don't really appreciate either game that much, but I wonder why Iceland are playing soccer rather than rugger anyway. Their country has thin topsoil over very uneven lava, so it would make sense to play a game where they can pick the ball up. Maybe that is the secret of their success, that they find it relatively easy to play a good game on the much flatter pitches in Europe. That makes nonsense of the idea of "having an even playing field" meaning being fair though.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 30, 2016)

Sir Bobby Charlton was asked how he thought the England team of '66
would  have fared against Iceland.

"I think we'd have won 1-0 " he replied.

"Only 1-0?" Said the reporter.

"Yes," said Bobby. "Most of us are in our  70's now!"


----------



## dither (Jun 30, 2016)

It IS a shame but there's still some good football to be played i and shall be looking forward to a few of the remaining games.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 30, 2016)

I'll fortell the future ... ! :hypnotysed:

Poland 0-1 Portugal
Wales 0-2 Belgium
Germany 1-0 Italy
France 5-1 Iceland

Belgium 2-1 Portugal
Germany 2-1 France

Belgium 0-1 Germany


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 30, 2016)

HarperCole said:


> I'll fortell the future ... ! :hypnotysed:
> 
> Poland 0-1 Portugal
> Wales 0-2 Belgium
> ...



That seems as reasonable a projection of results as any.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks! They don't really need to play the games now, since I've told them what'll happen ... 8)


----------



## The Green Shield (Jun 30, 2016)

*GO GERMANY!
GO GERMANY!!
GO GERMANY!!!
GO!!! GO!!! GO!!!

*Yeah, I'm rooting for Germany.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 30, 2016)

HarperCole said:


> Thanks! They don't really need to play the games now, since I've told them what'll happen ... 8)



It won't happen, but I'd just love a Wales v Iceland final.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 30, 2016)

Portugal to beat Poland on penalties after a 2.2 draw.

Belgium to beat Wales 2.1

Italy to beat Germany 1.0

France to beat Iceland 2.0

Portugal to beat Belgium 2.1

Italy to beat France 1.0

Italy to beat Portugal 1.0


----------



## Schrody (Jul 4, 2016)

Bye bye Iceland, and I was looking forward to see them in the semi finals. Oh well, Wales here we come!


----------



## Patrick (Jul 4, 2016)

Well, Wales winning was unexpected.

I'll predict a Portugal, France final now, so we'll probably get a Wales, Germany final lol.

I won't be surprised by a Portugal, Germany final. The France, Germany game is impossible to call. France have so much talent in their squad, while Germany have the track record...


----------



## Schrody (Jul 4, 2016)

I would hate to see Portugal in the finals (no offense) - they simply don't play a good football. Seriously, anyone but Portugal.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 4, 2016)

Sorry PiP :mrgreen:


----------



## PiP (Jul 4, 2016)

Schrody said:


> Sorry PiP :mrgreen:



I steer well clear of football. It causes more arguments and fights than Brexit


----------



## Patrick (Jul 4, 2016)

Schrody said:


> I would hate to see Portugal in the finals (no offense) - they simply don't play a good football. Seriously, anyone but Portugal.



Well, I don't really care which team plays in the final, but Portugal will be favourites against Wales. But Wales managed to beat Belgium, so perhaps they can beat Portugal too.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 4, 2016)

PiP said:


> I steer well clear of football. It causes more arguments and fights than Brexit



Yep, gotta love it :mrgreen:


----------



## Schrody (Jul 4, 2016)

Patrick said:


> Well, I don't really care which team plays in the final, but Portugal will be favourites against Wales. But Wales managed to beat Belgium, so perhaps they can beat Portugal too.



I think Wales's chances are really slim. Not because they're bad, but because Portugal likes to score during the penalties. I don't know are they saving themselves for the finals, but man, they are bad. Portugal, not Wales.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 4, 2016)

I still think England are going to win it ... 8)

But I'd like Wales to if we don't.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 4, 2016)

PiP said:


> I steer well clear of football. It causes more arguments and fights than Brexit



No it doesn't


----------



## Schrody (Jul 5, 2016)

HarperCole said:


> I still think England are going to win it ... 8)
> 
> But I'd like Wales to if we don't.



Isn't England out of the Euro? :scratch:


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 5, 2016)

Schrody said:


> Isn't England out of the Euro? :scratch:



Not in the world of my imagination! :hypnotysed:


----------



## dither (Jul 5, 2016)

When you look at what France did to Iceland, how could England possibly be in it?
Will they ever work it out?
I hope so.

Looking forward to the Wales game and good luck to them.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 7, 2016)

Now, who says that English fans have to be hooligans as well?

[video=youtube;bBjnguyyadY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBjnguyyadY[/video]


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2016)

I have a question for you, FIFA. 

How the f*** are you going to allow last night's match between France and Germany to be officiated by an _Italian _referee, when Germany only recently knocked Italy out of the Euros and, in the process, beat them for the first team in fifty years at an international tournament? 

I have rarely seen a more biased ref in all of my time watching football. The penalty given was a disgrace and completely turned the match on its head. 

Germany were robbed.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 8, 2016)

Sam said:


> I have a question for you, FIFA.
> 
> How the f*** are you going to allow last night's match between France and Germany to be officiated by an _Italian _referee, when Germany only recently knocked Italy out of the Euros and, in the process, beat them for the first team in fifty years at an international tournament?
> 
> ...



I think the penalty was incredibly harsh on Schweinsteiger (who was the best player on the pitch, imo) and Germany, and you could tell the ref was just looking for any opportunity to give a home decision.


----------



## Ultraroel (Jul 8, 2016)

Yeah.. well, that always brings me to another thing.
Why on earth are they not using videofeeds to make decisions such as this.
The NBA i.e. does and it makes these kinds of things less dependent on the mood of this 1 referee.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 10, 2016)

Wonderful for Portugal. Fully deserved.


----------



## Sam (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm delighted for Portugal and Ronaldo. They both deserved it. 

A lot of people were laughing about how Ronaldo got injured and had to be substituted. Anyone who laughs at another person's misfortune like that, regardless of who they are or what they've done, is a prick. The man had to be taken off in the biggest final of his career and was absolutely distraught about it. If you take enjoyment from seeing someone in both emotional and physical pain like that, you are a prick. 

Plain and simple.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 11, 2016)

Sam said:


> I'm delighted for Portugal and Ronaldo. They both deserved it.
> 
> A lot of people were laughing about how Ronaldo got injured and had to be substituted. Anyone who laughs at another person's misfortune like that, regardless of who they are or what they've done, is a prick. The man had to be taken off in the biggest final of his career and was absolutely distraught about it. If you take enjoyment from seeing someone in both emotional and physical pain like that, you are a prick.
> 
> Plain and simple.




I'm not a Ronaldo's fan, but when I saw him crying, I felt sorry for him. He seems like a good  guy, and I've herad he donates a lot to charity, but some people, no  matter how good they are, are always, well.. let's just say you're not  their fan.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 11, 2016)

Ronaldo has everything, so it's easy to dislike him, but I think he's great. I believe he is a leader on the pitch, something Messi never will be. Say what you will about Ronaldo, his teammates would kill and die for him. The people who know him best seem to love him (Roy Keane even likes him).

I've always preferred him to Messi, much more of a captain as well as being an immense payer.


----------



## Sam (Jul 11, 2016)

I prefer Messi over Ronaldo, simply because he's a sheer genius, but the argument is really moot. We should enjoy both of them and realise that we're witnessing two of the greatest to ever play the game. 

Ronaldo and Messi are on the same level.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 11, 2016)

Sam said:


> I prefer Messi over Ronaldo, simply because he's a sheer genius, but the argument is really moot. We should enjoy both of them and realise that we're witnessing two of the greatest to ever play the game.
> 
> Ronaldo and Messi are on the same level.



My preference isn't because Ronaldo's better. They give you different things in equal measure. Where Messi's dribbling and vision is better, Ronaldo's positioning and ability in the air is better. I just like Ronaldo more, particularly because he's a leader.


----------



## nathan sturley (Jul 12, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> Quiz question in 2050:
> 
> Which country was knocked out of Europe twice in one week?


Nice one.
2050 "cause back then when I was a youngster we didn't have computer chips in our brains so we had to watch a thing called a television which as a square box usually in the corner of the living room........which was a room in a house back when we had houses and lived in the solid world of hard objects now switch off your chip son and recharge for tomorrow"


----------

